# RCI 7653, Ponta Grande Resort any thoughts?



## nerodog (May 17, 2008)

HI all, gold crown RCI resort in POrtugal.. Ponta Grande Resort. No reviews...have a hold on this until tomorrow night. ANy thoughts from anyone that knows the property ?!?!? THanks....


----------



## ValHam (May 17, 2008)

I just booked this resort today. - Looks nice - check out trip advisor.  I am going 2 weeks to spain and 1 week portugal.


----------



## ValHam (May 17, 2008)

I also should mention I got the resort with extra holidays for 350.00 Cdn for the week -


----------

